# Delta 52-858 joiner info.



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I found a delta 52-858 jointer for sale for 400.00 with a new set of blades and it's on a Mobil base. The machine looks new and in good shape. Question is is it worth it, when was it made and can you get parts for it easily. I looked around on the Web and didn't find much info on it at all. I was holding out for an 8 inch planer but thought if this was a deal I could use it until I got an 8 and then resale it. Thanks in advance for any help.
Gerald.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Delta lists the 52-858 as an enclosed base for a jointer, not a jointer itself.. although it does appear to be made for a specific model jointer which they do not list. Might be why you can't find much info. Most Delta 6" jointers have a model number that starts with 37-XXX, so that is what you need to look for. A picture or two might help further identify what model it actually is.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

Here's a picture if I did it right.
Gerald


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

It's ok. Not a great deal but you didn't get reamed either.


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like you got a fair deal. Most of the time it depends where your located. Its all supply and demand.
I'm sure all parts are readily available. 
A 6" will probably fill most needs for sometime.

best wishes 
Lynn

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/tld/4848256241.html

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-52858-type-stand-parts-c-3275_13799_13802.html


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I haven't bought it yet. I wanted to get an idea about how good they were and being able to get parts for it. If I can get parts I'll probably buy it from what I see. I might be able to get it a little cheaper. Anyway thanks.
Gerald


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

After a little more digging, it appears that is actually a Delta model 37-195 jointer on the 52-858 enclosed base. Has a 1HP motor and rack and pinion fence. It sold for about $520 (MSRP?) brand new back in 2005 and were discounted to $400 or less as they were being discontinued. Parts should not be a problem as usually you just need bearings, belts and knives which are the normal off the shelf maintenance items and can be found pretty much anywhere.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

